# Cat and Ferret video



## Anik (Sep 17, 2008)

Here are my two 

Cat has grown since then and now ferret doesn't have much chances to win, but at the time of the video...
I kept filming because I knew everything will be OK, but it took some effort not to throw camera and grab and pull them apart... 






yours
<3


----------

